# nice homepage



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

huge tank with nice growth, espescially in the front.
http://personal.inet.fi/luonto/marwaario/


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, it's not just like a jungle. It really is a jungle!


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah! really nice. I like the Hemianthus callitrichoides, it is so compact, like a green bed of small leaves. I'm sad that i can't find it here in Holland. 
It is nice to see somebody who is doing great with metal halides. That is not so strange if you look at his setup and hardware (press the "Tekniikka" button). It gives me some hope...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

If you like nice sites check this out http://www.pbase.com/plantella/root

Jason


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

I know that one...i've posted it here(http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3517) ! It is indeed one of the best sites with the greatest photos...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The background he used gives it the jungle look, its definately a beautiful foreground but if that tank had a solid colored background it would look very awkward and scarce on the plantings. 
The background plants are actually a very thin layer it appears... 
A bit too chaotic looking with that background for me, I am a true "jungle look" lover too ... LOL

Give me leaves anyday over a background... :wink:


----------

